# Things equestrians hate to hear



## Baileys Barrel Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

What are the most irritating things non-equestrians have ever said to you? I know most would be like "that's not a sport" but what else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

"It's not exercise, you just sit there don't you?"


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

You have a horse you must be rich. ha more like you have a horse you must be poor. 

"You are the most non-snobby horse person I have ever met. I usually don't like horse people but you are okay." umm….I guess thats a compliment? 

Any negative breed comment made about my horse or my horses breed based soley on what breed it is. Ie you have a standardbred he must have a big jug head. Actually he has a nice head for any breed and an even better brain.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

If your horse is your friend why do you have to lock the gate? 
Not an irritant simply humorous. lol


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been told it's not a sport. I just agree and tell them it's actually a lifestyle. Sports you can walk away from for a few days. You have to BE there for a horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I tell someone I have horses, I get called a "cowgirl". Huh? I said I have horses, not cows, only thing I know about cows is which cut of beef to buy in the grocery store.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

"Why is your horse blindfolded?"

Because I like to watch him run into things.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

Most irritating:

"Can't you go riding some other time?" I just ignore them.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm responding to the 'things equestrians hate to hear' but not the 'irritating' part...

"Hello, I'm your new neighbour. I keep pet pigs, they roam free all over my acreage. Would you like to meet them?"

"Oooh good, the grass is growing so green and lush and healthy"

"Hi honey, I'm taking the day off to spend with you. I hope you didn't have plans"

"My daughter adores horses and would love to learn to ride so we're buying her a young horse that she can break and they can learn together"

"Hi. I'm your new stable neighbour. I hope you don't mind but I have been communicating with your horse while I was mucking out my stable. He says that his chakra is out of line and so I have put some crystals in his stable to help him. Also, he told me that due to a past life as a racehorse he has a fear of saddles and so would prefer it if you would ride bareback from now on. I think we're going to be the best of friends"


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Shropshirerosie said:


> "Hi. I'm your new stable neighbour. I hope you don't mind but I have been communicating with your horse while I was mucking out my stable. He says that his chakra is out of line and so I have put some crystals in his stable to help him. Also, he told me that due to a past life as a racehorse he has a fear of saddles and so would prefer it if you would ride bareback from now on. I think we're going to be the best of friends"


Whaaaa?


----------



## NotTheAverageCowgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll chime in. Things non-horse people have said that irritate me.
"It's not hard" that's the pretty standard irritant haha. My family kinda knows better at this point to not assume anything when it comes to horses .
The thing hands down no equestrian wants to hear whether from a horse or non horse person:
"Your horse looks lame." Or "He looks a bit off" or "He's standing kinda funny." Those are the things that, while I'm grateful people point it out, I wish I didn't have to hear so often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

"It's a horse. It can carry like 1,000 lbs."

Well um, no, it can't. It's a 900 lb quarter horse.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> "It's not exercise, you just sit there don't you?"


But how about when you hear that from other riders, speaking of their own riding?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

"It was a cold night, so I gave all the stable horses a beat pulp mash. Now your horse is kicking her belly. I think she might be colicking and I have to go home, I think you should call the vet." Thanks buddy that is awesome how about you never feed my horse special "treats" again.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

rookie said:


> "It was a cold night, so I gave all the stable horses a beat pulp mash. Now your horse is kicking her belly. I think she might be colicking and I have to go home, I think you should call the vet." Thanks buddy that is awesome how about you never feed my horse special "treats" again.


:shock:


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

"My horse is broke he just has a bit of a 'tude." AKA the not broke horse who owner can't handle. 

"Oh yeah they're fine to be ridden outside" Horse has never been ridden outside in it's 18 years of living, only in an indoor arena. 

"I'm psychically communicating with your horse." 

"It's not a sport and it's cruel how you treat horses." Yeah.... cause I treat them like horses? :lol:


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

> "My horse is broke he just has a bit of a 'tude." AKA the not broke horse who owner can't handle.


I've heard this one before...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One that almost put my hubby in his grave, "I oiled your saddle for you" he stated with great enthusiasm. It was a roughout.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> One that almost put my hubby in his grave, "I oiled your saddle for you" he stated with great enthusiasm. It was a roughout.


NOOOOOO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

"I'm going to eat your horse."

"I'm going to make glue out of your horse".

"Wow! You ride horses? You must be rich!"

"Can my kid come out to ride your horse?"

"Oooh... do you ever ride "bareback"?" (said in an creepy, inappropriate tone).

"You wanna come ride"? (said by a guy who doesn't own or even ride horses... I have worst ones like these but I won't share them on this forum...)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooh, definitely subbing to hear these!
All the ones I hear have already been said, mostly the dirty/inappropriate ones.
I actually just got told riding isn't any type of exercise, I only use my arms and mayyybe some hip muscles. -.- No sir, I use my legs to control my horse and to stay on. When I say I ride my horse almost daily, I mean actually RIDE, not just plod along >.>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Some irritating ones:

"You should NOT be riding bareback what if you fall off?" Its horseback riding your bound to fall off saddle or not.

"Your horse is so unpredictable he spooked at that plastic bag." My horse is green and I am working on desensitizing. That plastic bag just happend to get caught in the wind right in front of us.

"You cant go riding today! Its a bit windy out!"


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

"Riding horse is so easy"

"I can do that any day." after jumping or barrel racing

"The Vet."

"Bills."


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

"I don't know why you are tired, the horse does all the work."
Have you ever asked a 1000 lbs to do something and the 1000 lbs says NO 

I don't know why you need more than one saddle, you can only ride one horse at a time.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

You nail the shoes onto the horse? That is so cruel.


When you ride, the horse does all the work, you just sit there.


I know how to ride a Horse, I watched a video on youtube


.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I hate when people ask if they or their kids can ride my horse. People that usually don't even speak to me are suddenly my best friend. Even if my horse was beginner safe the answer would still be no!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

My least favorite is when people attempt to invite themselves or their children to ride my horse. Particularly when I don't know them that well. 

My next-least-favorite is when people assume I have a lot of money since I have horses. I'm pretty sure they don't understand how horses work...


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I hate when people ask me how my horse is so well behaved- I'm usually too blunt and reply with something along the lines of "because he knows he will get a swift kick in the butt if he tried to do it to me" 

Then they give me a strange look and are probably thinking animal abuser...


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll chime in on the " horses are expensive". Nope no more than your kids travel soccer team but horses teach my kids to be responsible and caring. 

The other one is people don't understand we do this as a FAMILY


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I have the biggest problem with my mom volunteering me to let everyone ride my horse whenever we have guests or my sisters friends over. Nobody seems to understand why I don't want 5 unruly, loud kids who run around constantly screaming to ruin my peaceful "horse time". 

I also get irritated when people ask for my advice, I give it, then they tell me I'm wrong and blatantly ignore my warnings. No, you shouldn't get a horse because you can't care for a fish, never mind getting a green broke 4 year old because you don't want an old horse. No, your 5 year old daughter shouldn't ride your unbroke horse without a helmet and or shoes. I'm not trying to be mean, just keep you or the horse from getting seriously hurt.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

"You bought another one?" Or "How could you sell a horse? I could never sell my pet dog." 

"What do you mean you can't make it for the holidays? The horses are on pasture - its not like you need to be there to let them out like a dog."

"You are training your own horse? Could you train mine too? Friendly as could be, just been sitting in the pasture for a couple years because we didn't know what to do with him." (Never mind I am not a trainer and never claimed such)

"Oh, you have a mustang? Those things are crazy/unpredictable."

Though the biggest one is the person with a dog that is loose and barking and snarling and instead of trying to get control of their animal they sit there saying "Fluffy won't do anything, besides its not like my dog could really hurt an animal that big even if he wanted too."


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, that's another one. I'm pretty sick of getting lectured by non-horse people about selling a horse. I'd love to show them just how much it costs to keep a horse. Honestly, the horse has to be something I enjoy for me to spend well over half of my measly pay check on its upkeep. A horse is not really like having a dog at all and people just do not get it.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

People I just meet:
"Oh, you have horses? You should take me riding sometime!" Uh, no, I shouldn't. Like ever. 

Jocks:
"Horseback riding isn't a sport." Yeah, and golfing is? 

"You should spend the night or stay longer. It's dumb that you need to leave now." Non-horse people in response to my telling them I need to go home to feed the horses. They do make good excuses though. ;-)

And for people that have set foot in the horse world:

"Oh, it's just a game he plays. It's part of his personality." When a person's horse habitually bites when the girth is tightened, won't be caught, or does something else naughty and gets no reprimand. 

"I know how to ride. I went on this trail ride in the Rocky Mountains." 

"My horse won't stop eating when I ride him." Well, maybe you should pull up on the reins. 

"I need a horse under $$ (ridiculously low amount) that is really well broke." That happens almost never. Been there, done that.

My biggest pet peeve is when people make excuses for their horse's naughty behavior, as mentioned above. Train your horse!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I always get the ones where people try to invite themselves over to ride as soon as they find out I have horses. They're like, "I'll come ride with you! I went on a guided trail ride when I was on vacation 15 years ago therefore I know all about horses and how to ride!"

I had a coworker of mine tell me once that my horses are spooky sometimes and not beginner trail horses because "I spoil them and keep them in stalls all the time. If your horses were kept outside they would be brave! Those horses I rode on vacation were tough and unafraid because they were near-wild and lived outside. They weren't made into sissies by people!" First of all, my horses do live outside. Second, they are not the best trail horses and require an experienced rider because they are not trail ridden on a regular basis. A good trail horse is trained, not pulled out of the wild! Those brave trail horses you rode on vacation where like that because they were trained to be that way by people. Wild horses are spooky as a survival instinct! Less human intervention = more spookiness, not the other way around!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

A few weeks ago I had my usual riding lesson, i was riding a horse that had never been used in lessons before so he was quite unsettled. It usually takes me a while to get used to a new horse so as usual my lesson wasn't perfect. At times my riding was messy but i was never at a point where i felt i couldnt control my horse. After my lesson as i walked out of the arena a mum of one of the little kids who was getting a lesson came up to me:
Lady: you looked like you couldnt run that horse very well (canter)
Me: yeh, I've never ridden him before so im just getting used to him.
Lady: well its dangerous for kids to be put on horses they cant control
Me: no, i could control him, its just hard for me to get used to riding a new horse so quickly, so my riding was messy today.
Lady: i dont think its approperaite for you to be riding such an advanced horse.
Tithe conversation went something like that. It really annoyed me, she didnt know my experience, nor did she have the right to tell me that i shouldn't be riding that horse. My instructor knows my capability and she thought that this horse is a good match for me.

Also, some girls at school asked me if i can jump really high. I told them no because i ride dressage, i can jump, just not very high. Apparently that translated into i cant ride.

Ive had the usual "you must be rich", haha, no, I actually dont have a lot of money because it all goes towards my riding.

I used to ride a very bouncy horse, and i was complaining to some guy friends. They just laughed and said that women prefer bouncy horses.... That is th exact opposite of what i think, all that bouncy horses do for me is make me very very sore.

And people can never seem to understand why i cant miss riding, they dont know how it feels to be around horses, frankly, I'd rather go riding then go to a party anyday.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my favorite:

"Do horses eat meat?"

No, ma'am. They're vegetarians. Yes, you can pet him. I promise he won't eat you.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

My mum: "Bec will sort that horse out for you, she will get on anything." 
This one sent me to the emergency room more than once. 


The agistment owner: "Key looks like she's colicing, do you want me to call the vet?"
Thanks to the amount of anti-inflammatory drugs Key was on after a nasty paddock accident, she developed ulcers and she had 7 bouts of colic before we were able to get on top of it. Now whenever I get a call from the agistment owner I start to panic.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

"Why do you need lessons if you know how to ride already?"

"Can I ride your horse?/Come to your house to see your horse?" (random people that didn't like me until they figured out I have horses)

"Oh you have Arabians? Aren't those the crazy ones?" 

"You just kick it to make it go, right?"

Oh, and here's one that irritated me two weeks ago. I have to do these wellness activities for school, and I asked my teacher if I could do horseback riding as one and he goes "Yeah but none of that trail stuff. You have to be galloping." WHAT????


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

You have your own horse, why are you taking lessons?


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Unfortunately the majority of my list comes from people that view themselves as equestrians, and own horses of their own...

[A horse owner referring to farrier work]: "If he leans on you, just tuck his head to his chest and kick him in the belly. That's what my farrier does." (Of course, I had to ask what his farrier's name was, otherwise I'd never know who to avoid...)

"My horse loves me!" - after a woman had rode particularly bad (hands unforgiving and clenched into fists, bouncing hard, spurring and whipping like a madman), and the horse had reluctantly performed the moves she wanted in a tense, and irritated manner.

Me: "I think my mare's front hooves are a bit underslung. I need to call the farrier."
Woman: "Pfft! She's a draft! She'll be fine!"
Me: "..."

[After a woman's mare tries to bite one of her children's scalp]: "Oh, she's just a grumpy old mare! She's just in a bad mood. She loves kids!"

[After a woman's horse about runs me over when bringing in from turn-out]: "Well, why weren't you carrying a whip?"

[After graciously putting everyone's horses in turn-out]: "Did you put my horse out? Next time, contact me before doing that. When I got here, he was pacing in his paddock." (He had a buddy in with him, too.)

[Girl]: "I don't like Friesians. I worked with a friend that had a Friesian/Morgan cross, and that thing was crazy."
(Yes, because crosses define both breeds! Sheesh!)

While I was trying to get my mare to put her head down for the bridle, a woman walked by and said, "Are you having trouble? Would you like to feed her a sugar cube?" I replied, "No, I don't give her treats. She forgets the purpose behind the treat, and I don't want to rot her teeth." Another woman replied, "Well you're in dressage now! And sugar won't rot their teeth!" Really? You feed your horse sugary treats every time you take the bridle in/out, saddle up, turn out/in, cuddle, etc. And your horse was just looked, and the vet said her teeth were rotting out. Really?

"Your horse was naughty. She didn't go out of her stall when I came in." 
I felt like saying, "Well, your horse kicked me once. I think that's a whole lot worse than mine refusing to leave her stall."


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

aureliusandoinky said:


> "You just kick it to make it go, right?"


To which an appropriate reply would be "Well, if I kicked you, would you go?" -)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Things I hate to hear?

From the vets, "That will be $_____."

From the farriers when I get plates put on, "That will be $_____."

From my wonderful hay guy, "That will be $_____."

When grain is delivered, "That will be $_____."

From the man who fertilizes the smaller pastures, "That will be $_____."


----------



## dixieandboo (Jan 19, 2014)

When someone says I rode a horse for the first time the other day then automatically they know everything about horses and riding. Biggest pet peeve!!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

dixieandboo said:


> When someone says I rode a horse for the first time the other day then automatically they know everything about horses and riding. Biggest pet peeve!!


Or when they say: I rode a horse yesterday for the first time, it was boring because it couldn't do what I wanted to do...

Eh what?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't see why anyone would need lessons to ride a horse. You just get on and ride.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I just posted one of these on a separate thread!

I told some non-horsey friends that burned 500 calories during my riding lesson. A friend said, "Riding horses burns calories?? How??" I thought she was kidding at first. She wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

From non-horse people:
-
"I went on a trail ride once, we are both equestrians!"
-
"Where did you get your boots? *insert designer shoe store*?"
-
"OMG LOOK AT MY RIDING BOOTS!!!!!!!?!!?!!!"
-
"Can I ride your horse?"
-
"How was your race?"
-
"Are you going to the Kentucky Derby this year?"
-
"You smell like poop"
-
"So I hear you like leather... and tall boots... and chains..."

From horse people:
-
"I like watching you ride but I think that the jumpers are boring" my boyfriend said after attending one of my shows (hails from a saddlebred/saddleseat family and background)
-
"Your horse wouldn't be a cribber if you treated him properly" bought him knowing he was a cribber and it not something they can be trained out of, just managed
-
"Oh he's off the track? They are all so crazy."
-
"OMG DONT HIT HIM!"
-
"OMG WHY DIDN'T YOU HIT HIM?"
-
I've got so many more I just don't have the time to write them out!


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh I got one more!
So I have arthritic knees (I'm only 17) from riding for so long and so hard plus over compensation for multiple injuries. But my doctor doesn't believe me because "riding horses in no way can cause that much stress on your body"


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

Jumper Princess said:


> Oh I got one more!
> So I have arthritic knees (I'm only 17) from riding for so long and so hard plus over compensation for multiple injuries. But my doctor doesn't believe me because "riding horses in no way can cause that much stress on your body"


Um, it can. Haha you should see a doctor specialising in sport injuries instead..


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

My biggest dislike is "Oh, you have horses! You must be rich!" I couldn't hate that stereotype more... Pretty sure my husband would gladly confirm being horse poor  

^ My knees are trash at age 25, started riding at 4. I wouldn't change a thing! Other than limping out of bed lol!...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Said by my DH:

"Why do I have to wear pants, when they just let it all hang out?"
"You don't give the horses dirty looks when they fart in front of company."

and many others...living with a city boy is a great source of laughs. Bless his heart he tries so hard, though.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> "You don't give the horses dirty looks when they fart in front of company."


As an owner of a bad cribber who farts over every jump this literally made me LOL. :rofl:


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Hang on Fi, Jumper Princess, I hadn't realized that was so common. I'm 26 and I've been riding since I was four, and my knees are junk too. I suppose if we see young horses with arthritis, it makes sense for people to get it young, too.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

I hate when people see my tattoo (of a horse) and say "you must like horses?" Its extremely annoying and they say it like they think the only people who should love horses are little kids! I don't see people with a car and say, "you must really love cars!"


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought it was more of a girl thing. I don't think I've ever seen a man ride English before. Why did you decide to do that ?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My first day in college, my first class was speech.
So the UBER HANDSOME professor made us all stand in a circle and tell everyone who we were and what we loved to do most...
We all went around, "I like cars", "I like to hunt", "I love to shop"... then girl next to me slobbered "I's Lizzzz, ust gosttt muh tuhng perced..."
My turn...
"I'm Flygap, and I love to RIDE!"

THE WHOLE ROOM ERUPTED! For the rest of my freshman year I was "so-n-so who loves to RIDE!" Sheesh.

The girl next to me became my instant BFF. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I love when people compliment on how behaved my horses is, the go on to say their horses are rotten and misbehaved. Umm its called training!

Why do you need two saddles?_ Because i like english and western._

Why dont you just ride bareback? _You sit on that catty arab bareback and stay on._

Why is hay so expensive? Cant you just turn them out into a field? _I HATE that one -_-'_

Why dont you feed her oats? _Because she is a basket case on alfalfa she doesn't need sugar._

Can i give her sweet feed? _No because i don't feel like riding a neurotic homebound missile_

I Am NOT rich. I am horse poor lol.

No you cannot ride my horse/or ride off line. Unless you want a runaway horse.

My arab is not stupid and i can guarantee she is smarter than you.

No you cannot give my horse a crapton of oatmeal cookies a day! And she is not to get alfalfa at all.

And to the next person who says riding is not a workout, i will personally put you on my arab (who has a jack hammer trot) with my english saddle, take away the irons and tell you to post and two point!!!!

LOL i have said that last one to someone recently. People who think riding is easy should ride my mare. She may be 19 but she is stubborn and has way too much go.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

After I refused to give a free pony ride to a child of somebody I barely knew, and explained that my horse is neither a kids' horse, nor beginner friendly.

- _Well, why did you buy such a horse? He's no use! You should buy a better one so that you can give rides to kids!_

WHAT?!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Saranda said:


> After I refused to give a free pony ride to a child of somebody I barely knew, and explained that my horse is neither a kids' horse, nor beginner friendly.
> 
> - _Well, why did you buy such a horse? He's no use! You should buy a better one so that you can give rides to kids!_
> 
> WHAT?!


My mom got that too - from total strangers. They literally moved in that day and the mom and kids (probably ages 4 and 6) "invited" themselves to our fence line and were petting the horses. My mom and I went out there 'cause who the heck are they?!, right?

So we go out there and the mom was like, "Hi, I'm So and So. There are my kids, Blank and Blank. Can we ride your horses?"

My mom was like, "I'm sorry, but our horses aren't for public use."

Their mom, "Not the public, just the boys."

My mom, "I'm sorry, but these horses aren't really beginner horses."

Their mom, "Well, why not?"

My mom, "The yellow horse is afraid of cows and likes to go fast. And the brown horse is a rescue - I don't know him that well."

Their mom then very rudely bid goodbye, after telling us that horses are useless if a 4 year old can't ride them, and marched her little kids away and never said hello to us ever again.

Some people.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

A friend of mine has minis and she takes them for walks around the area all the time. Well one day a lady pulled up in her car and asked if she rented the ponies out for parties. My friend was a little miffed because she was walking them on the bridle path and this lady had just sped up BEHIND her and scared the manure out of her minis. My friend said "no they are in training" (not true but she did not want to subject her rescued minis to a childrens party) and continued walking. The lady huffed and called her selfish and rude then sped off. My friend was flabbergasted. WT flark people?

I moved my horse to the same friends field (Yay!) and some guys drive by asking if my mare was for sale (after sitting there for a few min staring at my horse NOT knowing they were being watched) She quickly ran them off and not in a nice way either (people gawk at her minis and now my mare but asking to buy her set her off. She is very protective of the horses and i am thankful for that). People kinda freak me out sometimes.


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

I boarded on our town's "horsey road" for years at different barns. Every single time at least once a month people would drive up and just go in to the barn and start petting the horses "ohhhh little Susie just looooooves horses, can we rent one?" "No ma'am this is a private show barn and boarding facility are you looking for *insert BO's name here*" "Oh noooo just looking at the horses" :shock:

Then one time at a big AA show (I think Gulfport maybe?) I got back to out barn and led the horse back to the tack stall only to find people ROOTING THROUGH MY GROOM TOTE AND TRUNK. I asked them what they were doing and if I could help them and the mom (twas a mommy and kiddo) said "Well we ride western and we were just here to watch the show jumping and I wanted to see what kind of equipment ya'll used because my daughter wants to get into eastern riding" uhhhhhhhhhh "Well if you have any questions I will be happy to answer but I would appreciate it if you would not root through our tack room without permission" May have been a little snarkier than that but oh well. They quickly left. Not sure if searching us for drugs (they were in my med kit but I have nothing to hide) or just naive and with no respect of other people's business. I just imagine if they had been caught doing that in someone's tack stall that isn't nearly as forgiving as me (especially if they dug around someone's drugs/illicit things)
I love spectators and people interested in the sport but sometimes it is a little hard to handle without feeling snobby. (I am always happy to let small child spectators give my horse a cookie though and always carry one, he just attracts them like magnets for some reason...):wink:


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't like to hear that we are a bit aloof, stuck-up or unfriendly while at the stables. I explain that we are there for one reason and one reason only. Improve our riding skills. It is relatively expensive and we have little time, so complete concentration is a must. I personally am cordial, but I go to ride. It is not a club or a clique. Other sports are taken seriously and this should as well (if not more so, due to the potential danger). Being serious should not be confused with being aloof.
It's not a carnival and we aren't waiting in line for pony rides. It's business.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I get lumped in with being a "horse girl". Idk what it means but apparently it means i'm a bit off and eccentric? Im not weird because im a horse girl, im weird because im a nerd who refuses to grow up XD!


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Horse girl, my primary school nickname. Everyone, even my closest friends, called me horse girl. Some people didnt even know my name, just that i was horse girl. Out of the 500 or so people at my primary school most could identify as the one who loves horses. Doesnt sound too bad, but i constantly got teased. 
Good thing that name left me when i went to highschool.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My least favorite thing to hear from my BO

"So, Stryder....." Followed by Got out, Got Cut up, Got caught, needs a Vet. 

At work

"Oh let me know when I can bring my kids over to see your horses." I don't own the farm Lady who I never speak to outside of a work environment.

And my all time "Hate to hear" is anything that has to do with me owing someone money (Vet, Farrier, etc.)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My friend asked me today if her daughter can come over and see my horse. She is on pasture board with a friend. And ummm no The elderly lady who owns the place would NOT be ok with that. Sooo no.


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

My younger sister's an ice skater, and she shows off about what she can do all the time, like, "well let's see YOU do a *insert some sort of fancy spin axel thingy*" I usually reply with, "I couldn't, but I'd like to see you take a horse for a gallop through a field, or jump a course." and she usually says, "pfft, of course I could do that!" She's sat on Esmee's back for half an hour max, with a tiny bit of trotting. 

My family's also really bad for "Oh, my daughter has a horse! You should bring your child up to ride her!" My hyperactive cousin and her one and a half year old sister came, along with an over protective father. The older cousin was giving it the "can we sit on it together? Can I go faster? Can I do the jump?" The dad just kept saying, "Now she's safe isn't she? Why's she tossing her head? Is she meant to be doing that? She's awful big." My mum was encouraging more and more circuits round and round. I was so thankful to get Esmee out of there, but it didn't end because they wanted to come in and groom her after that. Poor pony just wanted a break!

Also, there's a girl at my stables who's always going on about how "badly behaved" her pony was. Like dude. He put his head down for grass. Once. Ca'canny.

Last one, but one of the girls I ride out with a lot has started sighing "Paranoooiiiid" whenever I ask her opinion on something. Even if it's just "do you think my saddle looks okay?" or "Is she walking alright?" or even last weekend, "ugh, I need to get new saddle pads, these ones keep slipping back." "Paranoooiiiid" 
WELL AT LEAST I'M PARANOID AND NOT CARELESS. She's just back in work after a year long box rest with a keratoma, I'm not just going to be will nilly about everything!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

SEAmom said:


> I just posted one of these on a separate thread!
> 
> I told some non-horsey friends that burned 500 calories during my riding lesson. A friend said, "Riding horses burns calories?? How??" I thought she was kidding at first. She wasn't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I read somewhere that horse back riding and swimming are two exercises that you use almost every muscle in your body, don't know for sure if it's true but sometimes after a tough schooling session or a long horse show, I ache in every part of my body.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I hate to hear "I can't see your pony anywhere in the field..."


----------

